# prop for Gheenoe LT25



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a LT 25 with poling platform trolling motor and Yeti 35. I do 30 by myself and 28 with another person.


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Forgot to add. I would get a tiny tach and check your WOT before you do anything. If your running a newer 25hp 4 stroke DF25a your WOT should be 5000-6000rpms. With my prop I run 5300-5500 depending on conditions and make 30 mph. Verified with a gps app on my phone so not sure of accuracy.


----------



## JD Falk (Sep 25, 2020)

barbosa said:


> Forgot to add. I would get a tiny tach and check your WOT before you do anything. If your running a newer 25hp 4 stroke DF25a your WOT should be 5000-6000rpms. With my prop I run 5300-5500 depending on conditions and make 30 mph. Verified with a gps app on my phone so not sure of accuracy.


WOT is 5000-6000 I think we have the same engine DF25ATHSW2


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

JD Falk said:


> what prop for my LT25 I want to go at least 30mph
> I have a LT25 with a Suzuki 25 the boat is pretty empty not a lot of weight added


I recently replaced the stock 3 blade (12) prop on my 30 HP Suzuki mounted on a 2004 15 Maverick flats boat. The new 4-blade 11 inch prop does 5900 RPMs at 25 MPH. Much better hole shot and stays on plane with less RPMs.


----------

